# What can I expect in mediation?



## 5Creed (May 29, 2011)

Finally after almost three years of waiting, it looks like my divorce is going to be final soon. A mediation date is being scheduled, but for those who have been through it, do I need to prepare or what can I expect? I am anxious about all this. 

I will of course discuss this with my lawyer however I like to wait until I have several questions for her instead of contacting her every time I think of something else and need it answered. All that time adds up quickly.

Thanks for any advice~


----------



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

Making a list of all your questions so you are prepared. I find that you can't rely on lawyers to do all the thinking, they can and do miss things. You have to be your own best advocate. 

This is from my experience with a car accident litigation.


----------



## vivea (Jan 22, 2011)

Do you have kids?
Lawyers could be really good but could be really crappy.
I had one,he missed a lot in mediation which resulted in major mistakes ,one being child support calculation.You have to be your own lawyer,honestly.They throw things at you and even your lawyer could be convincing that this is it ..and no this is not it,you can demand things that you think are fair to you.Thank God I did that for most things.For example the fact that my ex moved to another state and wanted ME to drive half way(he left me and both my kids for another woman)...so my lawyer tried to convince me that this is OK and the standard.It didn't sound OK in my mind,I'm broken,he left to another state and now I have to spend crazy amount of hrs in the car driving back and forth .I said NO and stuck to it,lawyer was shaking head...BUT I won that one,ex is doing the driving 3 years now.He doesn't want to move back here ,so his problem!!! 
Good luck!


----------



## Garry2012 (Oct 5, 2012)

I went through mediation about a year ago. Know what you want as an end result, and make sure your lawyer does too. Know what assets you want, I was told to have a list by mediation if not before.


----------

